# Please cut that tag off your Levi's



## MetalDaze (Jun 19, 2012)

I've seen a few people walking around like this lately, so I figured I would write a quick public service announcement: 

Depending on which style you go for, the back will look like this:












See that big appendage up by the waist? You need to chop that sucker off!!!!! When you are done, it should look like this:











Now you've improved your coolness factor by at least 1


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 19, 2012)

Really? Why wouldn't they take it off. It would be ridiculous to walk around with tags on.


----------



## Nile (Jun 19, 2012)

So your saying hipsters have now wen't from keeping the sticker on their hats to now leaving tags on their jeans?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe they want to return them if they don't like them? You know, like a test drive?  I want to believe that people aren't that dumb and have some kind of reason behind it, really I do.


----------



## TomParenteau (Jun 19, 2012)

I even remove that big brown tag in the second photo.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 19, 2012)

Just to be clear, I'm not talking about the paper tags in the first pic. I'm talking about the sewn in one up by the waist. Not sure that all have this, but the 501's have that extra piece on the right hand side.

My two recent encounters with this were middle aged guys with their shirts tucked in (which is how I saw it in the first place). Who knows how many are out there being covered up by shirts/jackets


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 19, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> I've seen a few people walking around like this lately, so I figured I would write a quick public service announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Way ahead of you boss, but it's pretty expensive and you kinda have to live as a girl full-time before you get the okay from a doctor....


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 19, 2012)

I have yet to see anybody that is enough of a douchebag to keep the tags on their levis yet. When I do I will make fun of them appropriately.


----------



## DLG (Jun 19, 2012)

one of those "I don't want to live in this world anymore" moments.

this is like the next generation of keeping the stickers on your new era fitted


----------



## Thep (Jun 19, 2012)

I just went on an extensive jean shopping adventure, and I've never seen those extended tabs in my life.  

I'm wearing some new Levis right now actually and just checked for that stub lol


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 19, 2012)

When I thought you were talking about the paper tags I kind of agreed with you. But if it's just that little bit on the end...come on is it even perforated. I honestly couldn't be bothered to cut off a tiny bit of tag.

I just don't jump on these bandwagons of making fun of how people dress. I have way more important things to do. It's like we all forgot that we got made fun of for how we dressed when we were young. And our mothers and fathers were criticized for the way they dressed. I think it's just a generational thing.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 19, 2012)

At first i thought you were talking about the paper tags as well and i was like "wtf, how do they wash them without the tag being destroyed?" but now that I see what your saying I'm not sure of what the issue is.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 19, 2012)

^ As soon as it goes through the washing machine, the ink from the tag could bleed all over your brand new jeans.


----------



## Watty (Jun 19, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> My two recent encounters with this were middle aged guys with their shirts tucked in (which is how I saw it in the first place). Who knows how many are out there being covered up by shirts/jackets



If these men you encountered were wearing tucked in shirts without a belt on their jeans, they deserve any and all the ridicule you see fit to bestow upon them for not having removed the tag. I honestly can't stand to tuck in my shirts unless I'm "dressing up" for a formal event or professional setting, and seeing people who do it without wearing a belt makes it even worse. I always think "there's something missing" when I see them...


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 19, 2012)

FASHION POLICE!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 20, 2012)

Any time you choose to leave any kind of tag on an article of clothing, you are obviously craving attention and confirmation of how "cool" you are.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 20, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not talking about the paper tags in the first pic.



To be honest I think that's a worse crime, and people do do that. The ghetto kids at my school left their tags on EVERYTHING. Not even shoes were sacred. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 20, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Way ahead of you boss, but it's pretty expensive and you kinda have to live as a girl full-time before you get the okay from a doctor....



 Funniest thing ever! Well played!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 20, 2012)

Nile said:


> So your saying hipsters have now wen't from keeping the sticker on their hats to now leaving tags on their jeans?



Hipsters don't wear flat brimmed caps. It's the _other_ ones that do that.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think I will ever understand fashion. From tags on jeans to wearing thick rimmed glasses with no lenses, it all just seems to be a pointless self gratifying exersize for those who spend their time worrying about what others think of them.

However its all subjective depending on what people precieve as cool, for some its image, for some its knowledge, some its wealth, some its ability etc etc


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

Wear Levi's jeans, pioneer global 'gun control' - National gun rights | Examiner.com


F**K levi


----------



## avenger (Jun 20, 2012)

ilyti said:


> ^ As soon as it goes through the washing machine, the ink from the tag could bleed all over your brand new jeans.


You shouldn't be putting your jeans in the washing machine anyhow.


----------

